# A3 2.0T engine swap questions



## Jlin05 (Sep 24, 2012)

All money aside would it be possible to swap my 2.0T with an s4 twin turbo engine? Would it fit? Could the trans handle it? Any ideas? 

Also anyone know where i can get a low mileage 2.0T and a manual trans(don't have to be together could use the trans first) 

Any help is appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## Jlin05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Also Dipped headlights? Anyone know what to do about that i heard changing the bulb doesn't help


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

The S4 is a longitudinal-mount engine. The 2.0T is a transverse-mount.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Jlin05 said:


> Also Dipped headlights? Anyone know what to do about that i heard changing the bulb doesn't help


 What exactly do you mean Dipped headlights? As in tinted? or?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

mike3141 said:


> The S4 is a longitudinal-mount engine. The 2.0T is a transverse-mount.


 That is a very nice way to say NO!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

dip headlight = bad sensor 

only have option if have bixenone


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I dipped my headlites. 

Now only two front side have left... right good, but not looks right.


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Jlin05 said:


> All money aside would it be possible to swap my 2.0T with an s4 twin turbo engine? Would it fit? Could the trans handle it? Any ideas?
> 
> Also anyone know where i can get a low mileage 2.0T and a manual trans(don't have to be together could use the trans first)
> 
> ...


 opcorn:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> I dipped my headlites.
> 
> Now only two front side have left... right good, but not looks right.


 :screwy: huh?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Jlin05 said:


> All money aside


 all money aside, I would just buy the car with engine i want already in it., and get on with my life. 


but 
VR6 will fit. 
5 cyl turbo from TTRS will fit. make your own RS3. 

:wave:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

SilverSquirrel said:


> all money aside, I would just buy the car with engine i want already in it., and get on with my life.
> 
> 
> but
> ...


 Hell yes. If money is of no concern, then I'd find a totaled TTRS (bound to be one by now) and buy the engine/transmission/ECU/wiring harness and cram it into a facelift A3 quattro :thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Hell yes. If money is of no concern, then I'd find a totaled TTRS (bound to be one by now) and buy the engine/transmission/ECU/wiring harness and cram it into a facelift A3 quattro :thumbup:


 nah bro if unlimited money, 
just buy new ttrs and new a3 quattro 

take engine and other parts needed from ttrs, then set the ttrs on fire.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

TBomb said:


> Hell yes. If money is of no concern, then I'd find a totaled TTRS (bound to be one by now) and buy the engine/transmission/ECU/wiring harness and cram it into a facelift A3 quattro :thumbup:


 easier and cheaper to import gray market rs3


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

SilverSquirrel said:


> :screwy: huh?


 wassa prollem? 

Headlites dipped. Not doin dat any more. -Waista time.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> wassa prollem?
> 
> Headlites dipped. Not doin dat any more. -Waista time.


 dipped in what, melted butter?:sly:


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

I google'd it--dipped headlights are "low beams".


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Dipped headlight error means low beam isn't functioning(low beam is called dipped). When my bulbs were on their way out I would get random dipped errors until finally one day they just went out. I researched it and it can be either a ballast or bulb.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> I dipped my headlites.
> 
> Now only two front side have left... right good, but not looks right.





SilverSquirrel said:


> :screwy: huh?


 tp hacked. i'm dyin' ova hea' :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> nah bro if unlimited money,
> just buy new ttrs and new a3 quattro
> 
> take engine and other parts needed from ttrs, then set the ttrs on fire.


 I like your style


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> I like your style


 I agree, I want to see this happen.


----------

